# Hot springs in Moab?



## PhillyD (Mar 24, 2004)

Please someone tell me if I'm making this up, but am I right in thinking that there are some hot srpings near the end of Porcupine Rim? Does anyone know where they are? I didnt see them on the only other visit Ive done out there.

I'm off out to Fruita for the FFFestival with a group of friends and were thinking of doing a day trip to Moab, and I thought that if there are springs nearby then it would be a perfect place for an end of ride visit.
But maybe I dreamt it and it doesnt actually exist.


From where I'm sitting in London right now the world looks a pretty grey place. So if anyones looking out at sunny skies, hasnt got buildings as a veiw from the window, or didnt get drenchied commuting to work then I hope you appreciate it.

Philip
AKA PhillyD


----------



## grannyannie (Jun 5, 2004)

*nope*



PhillyD said:


> Please someone tell me if I'm making this up, but am I right in thinking that there are some hot srpings near the end of Porcupine Rim? Does anyone know where they are? I didnt see them on the only other visit Ive done out there.
> 
> I'm off out to Fruita for the FFFestival with a group of friends and were thinking of doing a day trip to Moab, and I thought that if there are springs nearby then it would be a perfect place for an end of ride visit.
> But maybe I dreamt it and it doesnt actually exist.
> ...


no springs in moab anywhere....ummm, i think your friends were trying to send you to the naked beach on the river that is very close to the end of porcupine....big joke maybe?


----------



## scorcher seb (Jan 12, 2004)

Um, no Phil - not exactly a "Hot" spring, but a spring, yes. Untreated water supply at Matrimony Spring, I think - along the road between the end of the singletrack and town.


You can go skinny dipping in it if you like, but we'll be long gone. And don't say you weren't warned when some ******* jeepers take a fancy to your purdy white arse and try to do some canyoning.


Now get back to work, foo!


----------



## dir-T (Jan 20, 2004)

*If you don't mind driving...*

about 5 hours there are hotsprings near Pinedale WY. Probably too far out of your way but the closest that I'm aware of. If you think you'll head that far north let me know and I can PM you some directions out of the guidebook that I'm borrowing.


----------



## screampint (Dec 10, 2001)

Glenwood Springs in Colorado is about 1.5 hours from Fruita (a little less), so that would be 3 hours at the most from Moab.


----------



## J.D. (Jan 14, 2004)

*freak*



scorcher seb said:


> Um, no Phil - not exactly a "Hot" spring, but a spring, yes. Untreated water supply at Matrimony Spring, I think - along the road between the end of the singletrack and town.
> 
> You can go skinny dipping in it if you like, but we'll be long gone. And don't say you weren't warned when some ******* jeepers take a fancy to your purdy white arse and try to do some canyoning.
> 
> Now get back to work, foo!


HAHAHA, ******* jeepers and a scene from Deliverance. Are you sure his name is Phil and not Ned?


----------



## Whip (Apr 6, 2005)

If you've run low on H20 Matrimonial springs can be a life saver. Dont forget Oriface hot
springs near Ouray CO


----------

